# Seized Western Isarmatic Pump



## rocketman461 (Feb 13, 2006)

Help!! I went to lift my 7.5' Western Pro after sitting for a year and when I hit the joystick, it stalled the truck!! I tried to jog it left/right/up/down to no avail. It's my fault, I didn't change the oil last year.  Does anyone know if I can shock it loose or do I have to have it rebuilt?? 

Thanks - Brad


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

more than likely the motor is seized up 9unless its cold there, then puttin git inside might thaw it out)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My guess is the seals are bound up on the shafts.Try spraying a little penetrating oil around the top seal. You may have to loosen the top packing nut. not to much, then once the plow lifts smug the packing nut down again. The angle rams you can free up by running in to a tree. But the end of the blade against a tree angle in that direction and push. Once you brake them loose they should be fine.


----------



## rocketman461 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hit the control "down" and was able to retract the main shaft with no problem. It seems that the pump (or motor) is completely stuck, like what would happen when the vanes seize on a power steering pump. The kicker is that it's only 5 seasons old with the fluid changed every year except last year (figgers)!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pull the two bolts holding the motor down get somebody to hit the raise and see if the motor spins. if it's a one wire motor you'll have to ground it for it to work. If it does, reach in the hole and try to spin the pump, that should tell you if it's the pump or motor.


----------



## rocketman461 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you - I will try it out on Monday.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Try spinning the pump by hand first, i have never seen a pump that set up from sitting since it is sitting in oil, more than likely the brushs in the motor are struck. Try tapping the top and sides of the motor.


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

Is the plow out in the cold? We had a Western plow that got moisture inside the motor casing, and until we got it properly fixed, I could get it going by pouring hot water over the motor to warm it up.


----------



## rocketman461 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crash - Will do. Thanks! I see your name all over this site. You must know your $#!^

Brookside - On the day that I tried it, the weather was 60 degrees and sunny (last Tuesday). I tried it again on Wednesday (still above freezing), but it still didn't work. What was the proper fix for your moisture problem in the motor?


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

Rocket, if it was that warm and it was still stuck, I guess it's not the problem I had. I took the unit to an electric motor repair shop and they took it apart and dried the moisture from the inside. Guess they sealed it up good, 'cause I never had that problem again.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Tap the motor with a ballpeen hammer to loosen the rust on the brushes and that might help. If you have a second truck, try swapping a good motor with yours...


----------



## rocketman461 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK - I just pulled the motor and it was fine. I spun the pump by hand and it was also free. I hooked up the plow wiring to my '99 with jumper cables and used the Western wiring diagram to jump the control pins and it worked!! So, I'm thinking that my body-side wiring in the '71 must have an issue. Anyway, I'll be taking the wiring & relays out of the '71 to put it in the '99. At that point, I can go over the whole thing. Thank you all for your help!!

Brad


----------

